
Facebook | Programming Puzzles - jamiequint
http://www.facebook.com/jobs_puzzles/
======
far33d
prime_bits reminds me a lot of a puzzle I got as an interview question for the
DirectX group at MSFT so many years ago.

I love the question "What happens when you type ls?" that Sun asks. It can be
answered at any level of depth or breadth, and is a great way to see how
someone's mind works.

------
dfranke
Evil Gambling Monster looks like an opportunity to show off that you were
paying attention in your Algorithms class. Do an A-star search, and for your h
heuristic, use dynamic programming to determine the maximum possible yield of
remaining at your current location for the rest of the 30 days.

------
aston
The "PHP Optimize This!" puzzle looks suspiciously like work that would
actually be useful for Facebook...(minus the quine, which seems useless for
everyone involved)

~~~
paulwe
yeah... php's lack of a mb charset friendly wordwrap function is a bit lame...
the only quote i haven't been able to validate is the GitS 2 Innocence quote,
anyone else run into that problem?

------
jamiequint
I think the utf8 one is pretty interesting, still haven't quite cracked it

------
starkfist
does a job at facebook pay $250,000 a year? cuz if not, what is the point? you
can be a knuckle-dragging caveman at most startups and still get the job
done...

~~~
jamiequint
I wouldn't be surprised if it did actually...

